# Live/Semi Live hunt thread 2015.....Will not be happening



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Yes, I know exactly how it works. There will be no dual residency for me. I will be only an Iowa resident. . . There are a lot of hoops to go through to get it done, but it is because so many people try to cheat the system to get resident tags.


Yeah at over $500 you have to believe they value their resources pretty highly. KS used to be one of the most expensive, but IA is significantly higher. 

I know that other states charge OOS of neighboring states whose charges are greater exactly what they would charge reciprocal. I'm not sure whether ks would make you pay 5 bills or not Mike. Might want to check into that.

I finally got my vacation plans finalized. I'm leaving for kansas on the 19th and don't have to leave for Michigan until December 13th. 

Hoping to dedicate a little more time this year just enjoying myself. Maybe some bow hunting, but typically I don't see our older bucks until a little later in firearms season. 

Hoping to thin out the coyote population a little and hit the waterfowl and maybe get a Prarie chicken or two. 

I'm looking at a possible career move as well. This time next year I might be a resident again and a landowner. We'll see. X'd

Keep us posted on your setup Mike. You've got my contact info. I'd love to see your top pictures this fall.

Kenny


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Kennybks said:


> Yeah at over $500 you have to believe they value their resources pretty highly. KS used to be one of the most expensive, but IA is significantly higher.
> 
> I know that other states charge OOS of neighboring states whose charges are greater exactly what they would charge reciprocal. I'm not sure whether ks would make you pay 5 bills or not Mike. Might want to check into that.
> 
> ...


I didnt know about the higher price reciprocity. I will check in to that for sure. It will be several years before I head back over there likely anyways, as I want to focus on getting things going here in Iowa. 
Awesome you will be able to spend that much time out there this year. I always liked Late November in KS better than early Nov. 

Keep me updated on the career move. Maybe we can work out a hunt trade down the road sometime. 
I am going to have 1 cellular cam out, and the chasing has started already, so I am going to likely set it up on a good funnel, and will be nice to get real time photos of whats on the property. Give me some good ideas of what I will be chasing next fall. 

Kill as many coyotes as you can!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Leaving at 6am to head to Iowa tomorrow. . . Will update with some photos and hopefully a drone flyover video when I get back on Sunday!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Saq a nice mid 140's buck crhising a creek along I-80 at around 4pm today. Cant wait to get these cams out. 45 degrees today and windy as hell (30+mph).


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Cams out. property covered over the course of 2 days on quads. 1100 acres is a lot bigger in person than it is on a map!! Holy hell! Already have a couple photos of bucks, all young ones though. Not bad for only having this cam in this location for less than 24 hrs. Many doe photos. This camera sends photos to my email, so the rut should be interesting. I will attach the young 10 pt photo, as well as a couple stills that I took from my Drone. Just a small chunk of the property, but gives you an idea of the layout. Keep in mind these photos are from 400ft in the air. The timber is much bigger than it seems.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Havent updated in a while. I have been getting quite a lot of buck photos since I left the property. quite a few during the middle of the day. No mature buck photos, but Im not too concerned in this block of timber. Other cameras will tell me more when I get back out there, hopefully in May. This guy came through at noon today. looks like a 3 year old. Looking forward to seeing what he turns into in 1-2 years.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Had a very very mature buck come through Mid day today with his mouth open. I will post the photo as soon as I get the High Resolution version sent from my camera. Freak of a deer, very unique.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is the buck from mid day today. Hes is definantly mature, but not as old as I originally thought. He has a really neat rack.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice Mike! I bet you can't wait to hunt that farm!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

New photo from yesterday.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mike I have to be nosy and ask, What do you do for a living? You are currently living the life I will have some day. I am 22, and will someday be able to have multiple leases in great states like the ones you have chosen. Buying a house is getting in the way first though.......


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think you need help thinning some good bucks... I will volunteer!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Hunting18 said:


> Mike I have to be nosy and ask, What do you do for a living? You are currently living the life I will have some day. I am 22, and will someday be able to have multiple leases in great states like the ones you have chosen. Buying a house is getting in the way first though.......


I currently an the First Mate on board an ocean going vessel. I have been working offshore for several years, thus not much for living expenses, and easier to locate to anywhere I like. With exception of this year, I generally take as much time off as I want to hunt. My Iowa house will be paid off next fall, and I will likely be trying to find a shorebased career to move into before I get too much older. That way I can focus on hunting more.



johnhunter247 said:


> I think you need help thinning some good bucks... I will volunteer!!!


Haha I bet you would! I likely wont take volunteers, but may in the future take a couple paying clients a year just tpo cut costs on leases. Thats a few years out, and more land away from doing it though.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a neat way to enjoy ones life as a young adult and avoid the 9-5 drudgery. Obviously can pay quite well with the right knowledge and experience and recommendations. 

My youngest daughter is an aspiring professional sailor. She has worked on several vessels from both coasts now.

She's gaining real experience now as she's recouping from surgery and having a plate put on a broken thumb after having a wench get away from her.

She's heading to the east coast soon going to take some certification exams and some additional training. 

I have no idea what possessed her to go this route. Her parents tried to make the regular 8-5 working jobs look so romantic.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Kennybks said:


> That's a neat way to enjoy ones life as a young adult and avoid the 9-5 drudgery. Obviously can pay quite well with the right knowledge and experience and recommendations.
> 
> My youngest daughter is an aspiring professional sailor. She has worked on several vessels from both coasts now.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wish it was just a short term thing, but then more years keep going by, where Im still out here living on the ocean. Not something I will do forever, but have been doing it long enough now, that it is hard to go back to living on land. Heck, I just spent over a month driving around Costa Rica on paid leave, and am glad to be back on unstable ground(the vessel). The only thing that will keep me off the water is hunting, and that may come sooner than later. 

An update, I turned off the Cellular cam the end of the year. Was getting a lot of different bucks coming through. Random daylight times throughout Nov and Dec. Seems like that specific location is a great travel corridor for deer. I know where I will have a few stands up come next fall.
Im going to go back out and pull all my cameras sometime this spring. May will be the latest, February/March could be the earliest. I will have tons of photos to go through, with all of those cameras, but I will be sure to post at least a few, to see what to look forward to next year!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Also wanted to share, not sure how many of you have Facebook, but there is a page on there called "Trophy bucks of Iowa". It is a page I recently discovered. Apparently they just started it this last fall. The majority of the deer on there are from this year, but there are some from previous years that have been posted. Its pretty cool.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Updates will be coming soon enough....Iowa bound for a while May 15. . All cams will be coming down. Looking forward to see whats on them for the coming season. Check back for some photos


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, Ive been in Iowa for a few days now. Getting some things done on my house, Picking up my new Quad tomorrow, and hoping tomorrow to head out to the property and pull cameras. If tomorrow doesnt work, it may end up being Thursday. Stay tuned, I will likely start a New thread for 2016 when I pull cams.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Pulled cams, And had many surprises. . . lets just say Ive never looked more forward to a hunting season than this year. . More to come once I get organized. Had over 14,000 photos to go through.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Sounds good looking forward to it.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Were going to be neighbors shortly Mike. I bought 170 acres in Van Buren county in March and will be an Iowa resident shortly. I am building a house on my farm but I am looking to buy a house in the mean time and sell it once my house is done. I have ten cams out and over 20,000 pics each month since I have owned it. I am putting out 4 more cams this coming weekend when I head back out there for five days. I love my farm and it is pretty awesome. I already have several great looking bucks on cam, bobcats and so many turkeys its just ridiculous. The odd thing is the deer don't run when they see you. They stare you down for a few seconds and then continue about there business. I have had them as close as 60 yds. I think that's unbelievable and wouldn't believe it if I didn't witness it for myself. I have a 9100 acre state park across the street that's pretty much all timber which is a bonus in my book. I have so much heavy cover on my place and 7 secluded foodplots and one by the property border but still secluded. Biggest plot is three acres and the rest between a half acre and two acres. The bonus is I have almost zero road frontage. I can't wait to have the chance to shoot a quality buck every sit. Iowa kind of reminds me of Saskatchewan in the fact that you just never know when I giant buck is going to appear. They are definitely there. I am pretty excited. This is a dream come true for me. I have been working on this and talking my wife into it for 20 years.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> Were going to be neighbors shortly Mike. I bought 170 acres in Van Buren county in March and will be an Iowa resident shortly. I am building a house on my farm but I am looking to buy a house in the mean time and sell it once my house is done. I have ten cams out and over 20,000 pics each month since I have owned it. I am putting out 4 more cams this coming weekend when I head back out there for five days. I love my farm and it is pretty awesome. I already have several great looking bucks on cam, bobcats and so many turkeys its just ridiculous. The odd thing is the deer don't run when they see you. They stare you down for a few seconds and then continue about there business. I have had them as close as 60 yds. I think that's unbelievable and wouldn't believe it if I didn't witness it for myself. I have a 9100 acre state park across the street that's pretty much all timber which is a bonus in my book. I have so much heavy cover on my place and 7 secluded foodplots and one by the property border but still secluded. Biggest plot is three acres and the rest between a half acre and two acres. The bonus is I have almost zero road frontage. I can't wait to have the chance to shoot a quality buck every sit. Iowa kind of reminds me of Saskatchewan in the fact that you just never know when I giant buck is going to appear. They are definitely there. I am pretty excited. This is a dream come true for me. I have been working on this and talking my wife into it for 20 years.


Congrats! Its an awesome place, thats for sure! Have you hunted Iowa before? Just curious, as for gaining residency for hunting is a different process if you have ever hunted as a NR here before. Just want to make sure you get it all sorted before season! Keep me updated!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Congrats! Its an awesome place, thats for sure! Have you hunted Iowa before? Just curious, as for gaining residency for hunting is a different process if you have ever hunted as a NR here before. Just want to make sure you get it all sorted before season! Keep me updated!


Yes I have hunted Iowa as a non resident a few times. I am fully aware of the stipulations on becoming a resident. I am in the process of making things happen. I am hoping to get it all done before the 90 day deadline to buy resident tags. I am working on it.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> Yes I have hunted Iowa as a non resident a few times. I am fully aware of the stipulations on becoming a resident. I am in the process of making things happen. I am hoping to get it all done before the 90 day deadline to buy resident tags. I am working on it.


Awesome! Just wanted to make sure! I just did it, and even though I am not working in Iowa, and did not pay taxes here last year, I sent the other required information in last Monday, and had a decision 2 days later, so I am assuming they arent too busy right now


----------

